# Cast Iron find and cleaning



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Today God was smiling down on us. We went to pick up some free firewood at an older mans house. Sitting outside his shed was a pile of cast iron. 7 frying pans, a dutch oven and a cast iron turkey cooker (a dutch oven with a really tall lid for those that don't know). Being the outspoken person I am I asked him why the cast iron was sitting out there in the elements. He said he offered it to his children when he was cleaning out his shed. He doesn't use it since his wife passed away. All of his six children came by and got what they wanted from the pile of things he didn't need or want anymore and the cast iron was still there. He said he was going to put it in the trash next week. 

My nephews said "is there something you would like done that we could do in exchange for the cast iron?" He replied that it was all rusted and no good, they said they would like them anyway. He said they could just take them, but they said that wasn't right and wanted to do something for him. He told them he had some rock he needed moved to the front of the house. So they asked for shovels and a wheel barrow. They moved the rock and spread most of the 6 loads they took to the front, and we got all the cast iron.

I have cleaned up cast iron that has some rust before, a little elbow grease and steel wool. These have a lot of rust, the entire surface is covered in rust. There are no visible cracks or chips. I am not a lazy person but I was wondering is there an easier way to clean these? If not I will get some steel wool and start scrubbing.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

YouTube is your friend!

Not sure if these are any good but it's a start.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> YouTube is your friend!
> 
> Not sure if these are any good but it's a start.


I wish youtube was my friend. I can't load/watch videos from home. I can't get regular internet here, I have the wonderful hughesnet system. Every time I see one of their ads I want to scream LIARS!!!!

Thank you for taking the time to look up videos and post the URLs. *hands Sasquatch some bubblegum*


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Auntie, try removing it the electrolytic way, which is easier than it probably sounds...

Electrolytic Rust Removal


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> Auntie, try removing it the electrolytic way, which is easier than it probably sounds...
> 
> Electrolytic Rust Removal


Great idea, build something, clean the cast iron and have science in one day. I will have to check our rebar supply but I think we have everything we need to do this. Prepadoodle you are a genius.

I will try to have my sister takes some before and after pictures.

By the way would it be possible to add "Prepadoodle" to the dictionary for this forum?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Auntie said:


> By the way would it be possible to add "Prepadoodle" to the dictionary for this forum?


Sure, if you find someone who knows what it means.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks Auntie and Prepadoodle. My wife's Father passed away last year and we wound up with a lot of cast iron skillets and a couple of dutch ovens. They are rusted beyond belief and have been occupying a large shelf in my garage. I had been considering just getting rid of them but I will try this solution first. They will add to what I already have. 

Thanks


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I always use a wire brush and a little cooking oil then just start brushing them down until the rust is gone or as much as possible then take salt and rub by hand again with about a table spoon of cooking oil until it looks like a pan again then wash it off and bake it in the oven with a light coat of oil to season it ( takes about 20-30 minutes). This is old fashion I know and maybe more work than most would want but I have done it and still use a cast iron pan in the kitchen well and a wok.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

do you have access to a sand blaster?


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I actually prefer cooking with cast iron, especially on the gas grill.


----------



## arrowblazer71 (Jul 27, 2015)

my wife got 7 pc cast iron set at a yard sale a few months ago for $7 they were super rusty. I cleaned up a Dutch oven and 2 skillets with a wire wheel on my drill some potatoes and baking soda. Lots of hard work then reseasoned only to get wet while camping and rusting a little again. I have more to clean so I will try some of these methods thanks for great info


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A citric acid solution(perfectly safe, non-toxic) can be used to soak the rusted parts, and a bit of scrubbing.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

So Auntie, tell us what happened with all that cast iron. Did you get it reconditioned? How? We need to know this stuff!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

It is gardening and canning season, Prepadoodle. Once canning and gardening is done and it is to cold to work outside we will be tackling the cast iron. I am going to try the battery idea first. I will make sure to chronicle the adventure for everyone to see the results of the different suggestions. I thought it would make a good science project for the boys. 

Tonight we will be making freezer fries. We finally finished the beef veggie soup last night. Tomorrow we are starting on the beef stew. Can you tell that the local store had a sale on beef? London broil for $3.99 a lb. In between all this we have been canning carrots, we only have about 30 lbs left. Oh I should post a picture of the 40 lbs we dried!

I appreciate you checking in on the project


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Yes Ma'am. 

I was just a wondering. Keep us posted!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

auntie said:


> today god was smiling down on us. We went to pick up some free firewood at an older mans house. Sitting outside his shed was a pile of cast iron. 7 frying pans, a dutch oven and a cast iron turkey cooker (a dutch oven with a really tall lid for those that don't know). Being the outspoken person i am i asked him why the cast iron was sitting out there in the elements. He said he offered it to his children when he was cleaning out his shed. He doesn't use it since his wife passed away. All of his six children came by and got what they wanted from the pile of things he didn't need or want anymore and the cast iron was still there. He said he was going to put it in the trash next week.
> 
> My nephews said "is there something you would like done that we could do in exchange for the cast iron?" he replied that it was all rusted and no good, they said they would like them anyway. He said they could just take them, but they said that wasn't right and wanted to do something for him. He told them he had some rock he needed moved to the front of the house. So they asked for shovels and a wheel barrow. They moved the rock and spread most of the 6 loads they took to the front, and we got all the cast iron.
> 
> I have cleaned up cast iron that has some rust before, a little elbow grease and steel wool. These have a lot of rust, the entire surface is covered in rust. There are no visible cracks or chips. I am not a lazy person but i was wondering is there an easier way to clean these? If not i will get some steel wool and start scrubbing.


You can clean out most of the biological residue and a lot of the rust with sodium hydroxide.
If you can find the product itself, use CRYSTAL Draino, that is what it is anyway's.
Get a steel pail big enough to hold the largest piece, fill with water to more than cover the pan.
Add two cans of the draino put on burner and boil AFTER THE EXOTHERMIC ACTION IS OVER., the time will be dependent of grime.

DO NOT ADD COLD WATER TO BOILING POT, IT WILL EXPLODE! ADD BOILING WATER SLOWLY.

A rotary wire brush in a drill will do a good job cleaning of any oxide. Get a cup brush for the bottom.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

YIKES!! That sounds a bit scary. You do know that I am clumsy on top of clumsy?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

let's see if I understand this socom.
you want her to spend more on draino than the pans?
then soak the pans in hot water -n -draino?
then pour more boiling water cause cold water will male it explode?
then use a power tool to remove any corrosion?
what was all the soaking for? corrosion is rust.
so what was the drano for kind of a fire for effect thingy.
the best suggestion on this thread is prepaoodles hands down.
so unless someone can do it cheaper and with less effort you get the point.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

Soak them overnight in plain white vinegar. The next day a green scrub pad will remove what little remains. I've saved old axes this way too.


----------

